# Quantum KVD baitcaster



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

Picked up a KVD signature eries KV1000CXD baitcaster at BPS Friday night. Marked down from 100 to 50.00. Don't have much Quantum stuff, but it looked and felt pretty sweet. Any of you guys using this reel and how do you like it?


----------



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

its ok but if you fish alot u will notice it cast shorter an shorter thru the season not bad for the money though

if your looking for probably best reel for the money abu garcia revo premier sweet reel if u doubt me just look at what most elite series guys are throwing and u will see takes a beating and keeps performing like new spin the spool on one and you will be a believer:coolgleam


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Kristo. Isn't the Revo pricey though? Most of my usage will be jigging on the river for walleye. Was thinking about turning one of my Magaforce into jigging, and putting the Quantum on my bait caster.


----------



## Goosemanhnt4fud (Oct 7, 2008)

> best reel for the money abu garcia revo premier sweet reel if u doubt me just look at what most elite series guys are throwing and u will see takes a beating and keeps performing like new spin the spool on one and you will be a believer:coolgleam


 

I have 8 or 9 baitcasters, My favorite so far is the Revo, I have it in STX, that is the cadillac of baitcasters...


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Don't let those PRO's tell you thats a bad reel, I have a few Quantum's and love em, my KVD reel's are still running and working fine after years of service and servicing with Quantum's Hot sauce grease and oil, I cant see any new model being any less!
Good luck with it!

BD


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

dude, if jiggin' for walleye is your thing, you don't have to spend big money on a reel... get one with a flip switch and call it good. spend the money on a nice rod, thats where the money is in jiggin'.


----------

